# swingset3.jnlp lässt sich nicht ausführen



## DefconDev (25. Feb 2014)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich versuche gerade vergebens eine jnlp datei zu öffnen. Diese Seite habe ich unter den Java Konfigurator hinzugefügt https://java.net/projects/swingset3 , ebenso habe ich den Cache geleert.


Mein OS ist Win7 64bit.
Java ist auch aktuell.

Als Fehler wird folgender Text angezeigt:

Fehler: Missing required Permissions mainifest attribute in main jar

das steht unter Startdatei:

```
<jnlp codebase="http://download.java.net/javadesktop/swingset3" href="SwingSet3.jnlp" spec="6.0+">
  <information>
    <title>SwingSet3</title>
    <vendor>Oracle America, Inc.</vendor>
    <homepage href="https://swingset3.dev.java.net"/>
    <description>Demo to showcase features of the Swing UI toolkit in Java 6</description>
    <icon href="swingset3/resources/images/splash.png" kind="splash"/>
    <offline-allowed/>
    <shortcut online="true"/>
  </information>
  <resources>
    <j2se href="http://java.sun.com/products/autodl/j2se" version="1.6+"/>
    <jar href="SwingSet3.jar" main="false"/>
    <jar href="lib/AppFramework.jar"/>
    <jar href="lib/TimingFramework.jar"/>
    <jar href="lib/swing-worker.jar"/>
    <jar href="lib/swingx.jar"/>
  </resources>
  <application-desc main-class="com.sun.swingset3.SwingSet3"/>
</jnlp>
```
Und unter Ausnahme steht dann folgendes:

```
java.lang.SecurityException: Missing required Permissions manifest attribute in main jar: http://download.java.net/javadesktop/swingset3/SwingSet3.jar
	at com.sun.deploy.security.DeployManifestChecker.verifyMainJar(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.deploy.security.DeployManifestChecker.verifyMainJar(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.doLaunchApp(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
```


Was mache ich falsch?


----------



## HD1920 (14. Mrz 2014)

Die jar-Datei scheint fehlerhaft zu sein!


----------



## Beatsleigher (18. Mrz 2014)

Die JAR ist weder fehlerhaft, noch hast du im Grunde genommen etwas falsch gemacht. Seit Java 7u21 kannst du keine selbst-signierten oder nicht-signierte JARs über javaw starten. Dies ist ein brutplatz für Viren und Malware. Solche Software muss immer signiert werden, nur so können JNLPs ausgeführt werden, und das Vertrauen deiner Kunden gewonnen werden.


----------

